# Purebred sable female gsd needs to be rescued now



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

LOOKS AS IF SHE HAD PUPPIES. AT SAN BERNADINO, CA ANIMAL CONTROL.


----------

